

DNA Evidence Can Be Fabricated, Scientists Show - soundsop
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/18/science/18dna.html?_r=1

======
lucumo
Not _completely_ as scary as it sounds. The scientists have also created a
test to discern between real and fake, but still. Scary.

